# New technology to replace glass optics



## crzyfotopeeple (Jun 5, 2016)

Capasso Lab Reports Planar Metalens Designed to Replace Glass Optics


----------



## Ysarex (Jun 5, 2016)

What's the maximum f/stop and what does the bokeh look like?

Joe


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Jun 5, 2016)

Not sure I even completely understand the concept. I was hoping someone smarter than myself might be able to break it down. Seems interesting though.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 5, 2016)

If I read it correctly, the micro columns will focus the light instead of traditional lenses.  I think of a bunch of tiny snoots directing light to the sensor, or even stage spotlights.  It's interesting.


----------



## KmH (Jun 6, 2016)

Don't start counting chickens until the eggs hatch.

So the planar metalens is about 600 nm (billionths of a meter (nanometers) thick.
They need to tell us how durable it is.
Be sure and use a lens hood.
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/06/160602151840.htm


> Our lens can be produced in a single step -- one layer of lithography and you have a high performance lens, with everything where you need it to be."



There is a long way to go before any practical application results.


----------



## Dave442 (Jun 6, 2016)

Also interesting was the article today in the NY Times about the possible return of vacuum tubes as the solution to the problems with further miniaturising the current silicon transistors.
Other research of the micro vacuum tubes was as light emitting and light gathering devices. May not be a strong enough demand in normal photography for this technology, but maybe someday.


----------



## shirley Kamaya (Jun 14, 2016)

Install the perfect eyeglass lens replacement. Traditional lenses help you to the micro columns focus. Photography based on technology.


----------

